# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  مصادر القانون الإداري

## هيثم الفقى

وقد جرى الفقه على تقسيم مصادر القانون الإداري إلى قسمين مختلفين ولكل قسم يحمل أكثر من مسمى القسم الأول وهو المصادر المكتوبة أو الرسمية والقسم الثاني المصادر غير المكتوبة .
H- المصادر المكتوبة :-
يقصد بالمصادر المكتوبة أي المصادر المدونة والتي ينتج عنها قواعد قانونية مكتوبة ومحددة وواضحة ومعروفة المصدر لأنها تصدر من السلطات العامة المختصة 00وتتجسد المصادر المكتوبة في التشريعات المختلفة سواء كانت نصوصا دستورية أو نصوصا تشريعية أو نصوصا لائحية وسوف نوالى توضيح هذه المصادر:-
أولاً : الدستور :-
الدستور هو مجموعة القواعد التى تنظم السلطات العامة فى الدولة 00 تلتزم جميع السلطات في الدولة باحترام قواعد الدستور وعدم مخالفتها فلا يجوز للسلطة التشريعية أن تصدر قانونا يخالف الدستور وإلا كان القانون غير دستوري ولا يجوز للسلطة التنفيذية أن تخالف في أعمالها أو تصرفاتها قواعد الدستور . 
ولقد تضمن الدستور المصري 1971 العديد من قواعد وأحكام القانون الإداري منها ما يتعلق بتحديد اختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية في المواد 144 - 147 والتي تنص على أن :-
مادة 1447  يصدر  رئيس الجمهورية  اللوائح  اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين 
مادة  145  يصدر رئيس الجمهورية لوائح الضبط 
مادة  146  يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القرارات اللازمة  لإنشاء وتنظيم المرافق والمصالح  العامة . 
مادة 147  إذا حدث في           
 غيبة مجلس الشعب ما يوجب الإسراع في اتخاذ تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر في شأنها قرارات تكون لها قوة القانون 
مقدمات الدساتير وإعلانات الحقوق :-
ثار السؤال حول القيمة القانونية لمقدمات الدساتير وإعلانات الحقوق وهل تتساوى في قيمتها مع الدستور ومن ثم تلتزم بها السلطات العامة في الدولة أم العكس يمكن الخروج عليها وعدم التقيد بها ؟
وانقسمت  الآراء  إلى  قسمين 00 وسنعرض بإيجاز  لهذين القسمين :-
أولاً  : القسم الأول :-
يرى انصار هذا القسم أن المبادئ التي تضمنتها إعلانات حقوق الإنسان ومقدمات الدساتير لها قيمة قانونية لا شك فيه ولكنه اختلف مع نفسه حول مدى هذه القيمة فتعددت الآراء في داخل هذا القسم كالآتي :-
الرأي الأول : يرى أن إعلانات حقوق الإنسان ومقدمات الدساتير لها قيمة قانونية أعلى من قيمة النصوص الدستورية لماذا ؟ لأنها تتضمن الأسس التي يجب أن تقوم عليها هذه النصوص . 
الرأي الثاني : يرى أن مبادئ إعلانات الحقوق ومقدمات الدساتير لها نفس قيمة القواعد الدستورية شأنها في ذلك شأن الدساتير تماما وبالتالي فإن قوتها القانونية تسمو فوق قوة التشريعات العادية لماذا لأنها نابعة هي الأخرى عن إرادة السلطة التأسيسية ومن ثم تلتزم بها أيضا السلطات الثلاث في الدول . 
الرأي الثالث  : يرى وجوب التفرقة  بين نوعين من النصوص  التي تتضمنها إعلانات الحقوق            
 الاولى وهي تتمثل في نصوص محددة وأحكام وضعية واضحة قابلة للتطبيق والالتزام بها عملا فتعتبر نصوصا قانونية ملزمة وتلتزم الدولة بتطبيقها واحترامها كالدستور والقوانين العادية ومن أمثلة ذلك مبدأ حرية الصحافة مبدأ حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية الخ أما الثانية فهي نصوص لا تخرج عن كونها توجيهات عامة غير محددة أو إتجاهات فلسفة تتعلق بأهداف المجتمع . 
ثانيا : القسم الثاني :-
ينكر انصار هذا القسم أية قيمة قانونية لإعلانات الحقوق بل لا يعترفون لها إلا بمجرد قيمة أدبية فقط ومن ثم فهي غير ملزمة لسلطات الدولة التي ينشئها ويحدد اختصاصاتها الدستور ولا يغير من ذلك صدور هذه النصوص عن الشعب أو ممثليه إذ لو أراد الشعب أن يضع قواعد قانونية ملزمة للسلطات العامة في الدولة لضمنها الدستور . 
ورغم أن بعض الفقه يؤيد القسم الثاني الذي ينكر كل قيمة قانونية لإعلانات الحقوق مشيرا إلى ما آل اليه الأمر 00إلا أننا نرى أن صدور إعلان لحقوق الإنسان معبرا عن إرادة الأمة وأمانيها والمبادئ التي تؤمن بها لا يقل قيمة عن مقدمات الدساتير والتي استقرت غالبية الفقه على اعتبارها جزء لا يتجزا من الدساتير ذاتها ولها نفس القوة الملزمة أو على الأقل لا يستطيع واضعوا         
 الدستور  تجاهلها   أو مخالفتها . 
ثانيا :  التشريع العادي  القانوني :-
يقصد بالتشريع العادي 00القانون الصادر عن السلطة التشريعية في الدولة وفقا للقواعد والإجراءت المنصوص عليها في الدستور ويأتي التشريع العادي في المرتبة التالية للدستور كمصدر من مصادر القانون الإداري ويجب أن يتفق التشريع العادي مع الدستور قلبا وقالبا .
ويرجع  خضوع  الإدارة  أو السلطة  التنفيذية بصفة عامة  لأحكام التشريع  العادي إلى  اعتبارين :-
الاعتبار الأول : أن القانون وهو مجموعة قواعد عامة مجردة تتولى السلطة التنفيذية بحكم وظيفتها تنفيذها عن طرق ما تصدره من قرارات تنظيمية أو فردية وليس لها أن تخالف ما تقوم بتنفيذه بل أن هذا هو صميم عمل السلطة التنفيذية . 
الاعتبار الثاني :ان القانون يصدر عن الشعب وأن إرادة الشعب هي التي تسود في حكم الشعب ومن ثم وجب على السلطة التنفيذية بكامل إدراتها احترام القانون وعدم مخالفته وعليها عند إصدارها اللوائح غير التنفيذية أو اللوائح المستقلة أن تلتزم القانون وإلا كانت غير مشروعه 
ويتضمن التشريع العادي باعتباره مصدر للقانون الإداري التشريعات الإدارية الجزئية التي تدخل ضمن موضوعات القانون الإداري مثل التشريعات الخاصة بنزع الملكية والحجز الإداري والمرافق العامة .. الخ 
ثالثا : اللوائح التشريع الفرعي :-
إن الدستور قد خول السلطة التنفيذية حق إصدار قرارات بهدف القيام بأداء وظائفها المنوطة بها قانونا فإن صدرت هذه القرارات في صورة قواعد عامة مجردة فهي قرارات تنظيمية أو لوائح وهي لائك من الناحية الشكلية تعتبر قرارات إدارية تصدر عن هيئات إدارية أما من الناحية الموضوعية فهي تشريعات تتشابه مع القانون وتتضمن قواعد عامة مجردة . 
وقد غلب الفقه والقضاء في كل من فرنسا ومصر المعيار الشكلي في هذا المجال واعتبر اللوائح التي تصدرها السلطة التنفيذية قرارات ادارية وذلك بهدف بسط الرقابة القضائية على اللوائح الإدارية حماية لحقوق الأفراد وحرياتهم . 
ولقد تضمن دستور مصر الصادر في 11 سبتمبر 1971 في المواد 144 ، 145 ، 146 لوائح الضبط التي جعل الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدرها واللوائح المنظمة للمرافق العامة . 
وقد تصدر السلطة التنفيذية ما يسمى باللوائح التفويضية التي تصدر بناء على تفويض من السلطة التشريعية وقد تضمنت المادة 108/ من دستور 1971 النص على هذا النوع من اللوائح حيث نصت على أن لرئيس الجمهورية عند الضرورة وفي الأحوال الاستثنائية وبناء على تفويض من مجلس الشعب بأغلبية ثلثي اعضائه أن يصدر قرارات لها قوة القانون ويجب أن يكون التفويض لمدة محددة وأن يبين فيه موضوعات هذه القرارات والأسس التي يقوم عليها . 
رابعاً : التعليمات المصلحية  والمنشورات :-
من المصادر المكتوبة للقانون الإداري التعليمات المصلحية والمنشورات فالتعليمات المصلحية تصدر في صورة أوامر من السلطة الرئاسية بالإدارة إلى موظف معين أو عدد قليل من الموظفين أما المنشورات وأن اتفقت مع التعليمات المصلحية من حيث طبيعتها إلا أنها توجه إلى عدد كبير من الموظفين وهي أما أن تكون شارحة ومفسرة أو تكون لائحية والنوع الأول من المنشورات لا تمثل مصدرا من مصادر القانون الإداري ومن ثم تستطيع الإدارة عدم الالتزام بها ومخالفتها وعند ذلك لا يترتب البطلان على قرارها الإداري . 
H- المصادر  غير المكتوبة :-
تتضمن  المصادر غير المكتوبة العرف الإداري وأحكام القضاء  والمبادئ العامة للقانون وذلك  على التفصيل  التالي :- 
أولاً  : العرف الإداري :-
العرف بصفة عامة وهو عادة درج الناس على اتباعها في تنظيم علاقة من علاقاتهم في الحياة إلى ان استقر في وجدان الجماعة أنها ملزمة ولا يجوز الخروج عليها 00أما العرف الإداري فهو تعبير اصطلح على أطلاقه على الأوضاع التي درجت الجهات الإدارية على اتباعها في مزاولة نشاط معين وينشأ من استمرار الإدارة التزامها لهذه الأوضاع والسير على سنتها في مباشرة هذا النشاط أن تصبح بمثابة القاعدة القانونية الواجبة الاتباع ما لم تعدل بقاعة أخرى مماثلة. 
وحتى يتحقق وجود العرف لابد من توافر شرطان هما :-
الشرط الأول : أن يكون العرف عاما وأن تطبقه الإدارة بصفة منتظمة ودائمة ذلك أن العمومية والدائمية في القاعدة التي تطبقها جهة الإدارة في نشاط معين هما اللتان يولدان الاعتقاد لدى الأفراد في الزامية هذه القاعدة . 
الشرط الثاني : ألا يكون العرف مخالفا لنص قانون قائم ذلك أن العرف يأتي وفقا لتدرج المصادر القانونية في مرحلة تالية على القانون ومن ثم يجب أن يتفق العرف مع نصوص القانون ويتسق مع احكامه في ذلك تقول المحكمة الإدارية العليا ألا يكون العرف قد نشأ مخالفا لنص قائم . 
أركان  العرف :-
العرف الإداري شأنه شأن العرف  عموما  لا ينشأ  إلا بتوافر  ركنين هما الركن المادي والركن المعنوي 
ويتمثل الركن في اعتياد الجهة الإدارية في التصرف على نحو معين في موضوع معين من الموضوعات الإدارية التي تدخل في اختصاصاتها فاعتياد الجهة الإدارية في التصرف على نحو ثابت ومستقر يشكل الركن المادي للعرف . 
أما الركن المعنوي وهو نتيجة للركن الأول ويتأتى من شعور واعتقاد الأفراد اطراف العلاقة التي تنظمها القاعدة العرفية بالزام هذه القاعدة ووجوب سريانها . 
ثانيا :  احكام القضاء :-
الأصل في أحكام القضاء أنها كاشفة عن حكم القانون في المسألة المعروضة لأنه لا يتعدى دوره سوى النطق في موضوع النزاع وليس للقضاء أن يخلق قانونا أو يضع قاعدة قانونية وهذا القول يصدق تماما في مجال القضاء العادي . 
والمقصود باحكام القضاء 00القواعد والنظريات والاسس التى استقر عليها القضاء كحكم الروابط القانونية للادارة والتى استلهمها القاضى من ضمير الجماعة وروح التشريع ومبادىء العدالة 
ويلاحظ أن دور القضاء 00 يتقلص في حالة وجود نص تشريعي ويقتصر دوره عند ذلك على تطبيق النص على المنازعة وإن كان يملك القضاء تفسير النصوص تفسيرا واسعا يستوعب الروابط الإدارية المتجددة والمتطورة بما يفي بحسن سير الإدارة وضبط نشاطها . كما يلاحظ فيما يتعلق بالدور الإنشائي للقاضي الإداري نقطتان هامتان :-
النقطة الأولى ان القاضي الإداري لا يملك أن يبتكر قاعدة مخالفة لنص تشريعي قائم وأنما يقتصر دوره على ابتكار القواعد والمبادئ التي لا يحكمها أي نص تشريعي . 
النقطة الثانية أن الدور الإنشائي للقاضي الإداري لا يعني أن الأحكام الصادرة منه تكتسب قوة ملزمة غير قابلة للحكم على غيره مقتضاها فمثل تلك القوة الملزمة لا تتقرر إلا النصوص التشريعية وحدها 
وهكذا يمكن القول بأن احكام القضاء الإداري00 تعتبر من حيث الأهمية المصدر الأول لقواعد القانون الإداري وعماد نشأته ونظرياته كالمسئولية الإدارية والمرفق العام والقرار الإداري والعقد الإداري والأموال العامة والضبط الإداري وغيرها من النظريات الهامة التي تعتبر حجر الزاوية في القانون الإداري . 
ثالثا :  المبادئ  العامة للقانون :-
يمكن تعريف المبادئ العامة للقانون بأنها00 مجموعة من القواعد غير المقننة يستنبطها القاضي من ضمير الجماعة ومن الإتجاهات العامة للتشريع ويقررها في أحكامه باعتبارها قواعد قانونية ملزمة ذلك أن القاضي إذا لم يجد النص أو العرف الذي يطبقه على المنازعات المعروضة أمامه . 
ظهور  المبادئ العامة  للقانون :-
يرجع الفضل في ظهور المبادئ العامة للقانون إلى مجلس الدولة الفرنسي منذ عام 1945 والذي اعلن صراحة في احكامه عن وجود مبادئ عامة للقانون واعتبارها ملزمة للإدارة وعلى الإدارة أن تحترم هذه المبادئ عند اصدارها لقراراتها الفردية واللائحية فإن خالفت ذلك عد هذا انتهاكا لمبدأ المشروعية . ومن أمثلة المبادئ العامة للقانون التي أقرها مجلس الدولة الفرنسي مبدا المساواة في كافة صور كالمساواة أمام القانون والمساواة أمام الأعباء العامة والمساواة امام المرافق العامة كذلك مبدأ احترام الحريات العامة بفروعه المتعددة كحرية الراي . 
أساس القوة  الإلزامية  للمبادئ  العامة للقانون :-
اختلف الفقه 00حول أساس القوة الإلزامية للمبادئ العامة للقانون00 فيرى فريق أنها تستمد قوتها الإلزامية من إعلانات الحقوق ومقدمات الدساتير باعتبار أنها تتضمن هذه المبادئ ولقد انتقد هذا الرأي على اساس أن هناك مبادئ استقر القضاء على أنها من المبادئ العامة للقانون مع أنها لم ترد في إعلانات الحقوق ومقدمات الدساتير . 
ويرى البعض أن المبادئ العامة للقانون تجد اساس قوتها الإلزامية في اضطراد العمل بها فحينما يقرر القضاء الإداري مبدأ عاما في احكامه فإن هذا المبدا يستمد قوته من استمرارية تطبيقه . 
المرتبة القانونية للمبادئ  العامة للقانون :-
من المستقر فقهاء وقضاء أن المبادئ العامة للقانون تتمتع بذات القوة التي يتمتع بها التشريع العادي ويترتب على ذلك التزام الإدارة باحترامها وعدم مخالفتها أما المشرع فإنه يستطيع أن يخالف هذه المبادئ ويلغيها .

----------

